# Dés lors



## malpino2

In un testo filosofico ho incontrato questa frase:

"Dés lors, il manque de nécéssité, c'est claire."

Non sono certo di come interpretare "Dés lors"...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Malpino2,

personalmente lo intendo come "Da allora .." (deve riferirsi ad una situazione pregressa e poi "Da allora .... Da quel momento in poi").

Ciao 

P.S.: però l'accento dovrebbe essere grave: dès lors ....


----------



## malpino2

Ciao Yulan 

grazie, perfetto.

Si, l'errore è mio (cattiva trascrizione), compreso "nécéssité" con una "e" accentata di troppo.


----------



## Yulan

OK, alors!

A la prochaine! ;-)


----------



## malpino2

We, bien sûr!

Très gentil ;-)


----------



## matoupaschat

malpino2 said:


> In un testo filosofico ho incontrato questa frase:
> 
> "Dès lors, il manque de nécessité, c'est claire clair."
> 
> Non sono certo di come interpretare "Dés lors"...


 
Ciao Malpino2,

"Dès lors" può significare "da allora", come dice Yulan, ma in senso figurato, come qui, significa "quindi, pertanto" .
Vedi II-B-4-b qui : http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=9727626


----------



## malpino2

Ciao matoupaschat,

E' vero, grazie per il suggerimento... e per le correzioni!


----------



## Aoyama

"Dès lors, il manque de nécessité, c'est clair."
"il manque de nécessité" n'est pas une formulation correcte en français. Quel est le reste du contexte ?
Dès lors = à partir de cela, en tenant compte de cette hypothèse.


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> "Dès lors, il manque de nécessité, c'est clair."
> "il manque de nécessité" n'est pas une formulation correcte en français. Quel est le reste du contexte ?


 
Je pensais, moi, que le texte d'origine était en français, à sujet philosophique (donc volontiers obscur pour le non initié que je suis) et peut-être même un peu ancien ...  D'où le manque de necessité de plus de contexte .


----------



## Aoyama

"Il manque", en forme impersonnelle, est d'un usage assez rare (même si pas impossible). On a plutôt "cela manque"... Mais ici "il manque de nécessité" ne veut clairement rien dire.


----------



## malpino2

Bonjoure Aoyama,

Il testo parla di poesia e filosofia. E' un testo del 1938  scritto in francese (dunque non è una traduzione da un'altra lingua, anche se l'autore é un poeta rumeno):

"Il n'arrive pas à recouvrer ces ténèbres, ce silence, et ce mystère dont il a besoin tout comme le médium et la voyante. Dès lors, il manque de nècessité, c'est clair..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche la frase seguente se possibile ...


----------



## malpino2

Ok matoupaschat,

ecco:

"Il n'arrive pas à recouvrer ces ténèbres, ce silence, et ce mystère dont il a besoin tout comme le médium et la voyante. Dès lors, il manque de nècessité, c'est clair; et manquer de nécessité, c'est mille fois pis que manquer de "solidité", comme le lui reprochait Platon."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah, il senso è chiaro, anche la forma : 
*B.* − *Manquer de qqc./de qqn.* [Le suj. désigne la pers., la chose qui éprouve le besoin de qqc., qui souffre de l'absence de qqc.] Ne pas avoir ce qui serait nécessaire ou ne pas en avoir suffisamment cfr. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/manquer
==> (lui) non ha (il) bisogno ...
Ciao ciao


----------



## Aoyama

Non, ce n'est pas clair. Si je comprends bien, ce poète roumain écrit en français. Le texte est-il complètement en français ou y a-t-il une insertion d'un passage en français ?
Au lieu de "il manque de nécessité" (qui semble être une traduction idiomatique d'une autre langue), on écrirait plutôt : "la nécessité lui fait défaut" (mais même dans ce cas, le contexte ne se prête pas à cet emploi). L'exemple cité par Matoupaschat ne colle pas avec l'emploi de "nécessité".
Mais le reste de la phrase est obscur. Notamment "recouvrer _ces_ ténèbres" est incompréhensible (pour moi, en tout cas).


----------



## malpino2

Alors,

we, le texte est complètement en français.

L'autore è, per così dire, naturalizzato francese, e comunque la cultura di provenienza (rumena) è stata tradizionalmente legata, "et tres proche", alla cultura francese... l'intellighenzia rumena in quegli anni si nutriva abbondantemente di cultura europea, soprattutto francese e tedesca. Cioè leggevano e si formavano attraverso i testi in originali di queste culture.

La parola necessità si riferisce sicuramente al concetto filosofico greco "Necessità"  o se volete all'AMOR FATI di Nietzsche.


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> Non, ce n'est pas clair. Si je comprends bien, ce poète roumain écrit en français. Le texte est-il complètement en français ou y a-t-il une insertion d'un passage en français ?
> Au lieu de "il manque de nécessité" (qui semble être une traduction idiomatique d'une autre langue), on écrirait plutôt : "la nécessité lui fait défaut" (mais même dans ce cas, le contexte ne se prête pas à cet emploi). L'exemple cité par Matoupaschat ne colle pas avec l'emploi de "nécessité".
> Mais le reste de la phrase est obscur. Notamment "recouvrer _ces_ ténèbres" est incompréhensible (pour moi, en tout cas).


N'oublions pas, Ayoma, que ce texte date de 1938 et que c'est un langage littéraire et spécialisé . Si tu regardes les discussions de vlaparakob_italiurad sur ce même forum, tu conviendras avec moi, j'espère, que, encore plus près de nous, vers 1978, la langue utilisée pour ce genre d'arguments est assez différente de celle que l'on peut lire actuellement .
"Recouvre ces ténèbres", moi je comprends bien, et pourtant ceci ne fait pas partie de mes centres d'intérêts habituels . Je préfère de loin la musique ... classique, alors là, c'est sûr .
Un caro saluto .


----------



## malpino2

Allora,

"Dés lors" finalmente credo di averlo capito, anche se già lo sospettavo pur non essendone certo.

Per il resto, anche per me è chiaro e intuibile il senso. 

A volte i dubbi, oltre alla grammatica e la sintassi - e oltre al tempo (lo stile) in cui fu scritto - vengono dalla poca dimestichezza che si ha con un vocabolario che assume la lingua in un contesto specifico: letteratura, filosofia ecc.

Comunque, grazie per l'utile apporto, non mancheranno altre occasioni...

saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

malpino2 said:


> Allora,
> 
> "Dés lors" finalmente credo di averlo capito, anche se già lo sospettavo pur non essendone certo.
> 
> Per il resto, anche per me è chiaro e intuibile il senso.
> 
> A volte i dubbi, oltre alla grammatica e la sintassi - e oltre al tempo (lo stile) in cui fu scritto - vengono dalla poca dimestichezza che si ha con un vocabolario che assume la lingua in un contesto specifico: letteratura, filosofia ecc.
> 
> Comunque, grazie per l'utile apporto, non mancheranno altre occasioni...
> 
> saluti


Ciao Malpino,
Dal tuo profilo, non ho potuto indovinare il tuo livello in francese , ma ribadisco quanto ho già scritto altrove : abbiamo in francese un utensile senza equivalente italiano http://www.cnrtl.fr/ più particolarmente questo dizionario http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ . È assolutamente fantastico, chiarissimo, comunque dettagliatissimo, ma bisogna esplorare tutte le possibilità, aprire i vari "thumbnail" (come si dice in italiano, non lo trovo ) e avere un po' di pazienza .


----------



## malpino2

Ciao matoupaschat,

molto gentile...mi sarà utilissimo.

leggo molto in francese... testi in originale di letteratura, filosofia e poesia... sono un discreto traduttore passivo ma un mediocre scrittore di questa lingua.

Grazie

E un caro saluto anche a te


----------



## matoupaschat

E il thumbnail in informatica, come si dice ?
Grazie .


----------



## malpino2

Purtroppo, pur sapendo esattamente cosa vuol dire "thumbnail", non saprei tradurlo in italiano con un acronimo o una definizione, non essendo particolarmente esperto iin questioni informatiche.

Mi dispiace di non poter essere utile

un caro saluto


----------



## jacquesvd

malpino2 said:


> Bonjoure Aoyama,
> 
> Il testo parla di poesia e filosofia. E' un testo del 1938 scritto in francese (dunque non è una traduzione da un'altra lingua, anche se l'autore é un poeta rumeno):
> 
> "Il n'arrive pas à recouvrer ces ténèbres, ce silence, et ce mystère dont il a besoin tout comme le médium et la voyante. Dès lors, il manque de nècessité, c'est clair..."[/QUOTE
> 
> Penso che la frase significa questo: Non riesce a ritrovare la nebulosità, il silenzio e il mistero dei quali ha bisogno come anche un medium o chiaroveggente ne hanno bisogno. Per conseguenza si può dire che non c'è nessuna necessità. Mancare di necessità e mille volte peggio che di mancare solidità.
> Scusate l'imperfezione del mio italiano e continuerò in francese:
> 
> Il me paraît que ce soit un texte filosofique et que la personne dont on parle proclame une thèse qui ne supporte pas la clarté car celle-ci exposerait sa fragilité et donc cette personne a besoin de rester flou (retrouver les ténèbres) de ne pas pouvoir être contredit facilement, d'où le besoin de silence et de mystère. Il y a donc absence de nécessité (cfr la nécessité et le hazard de Monod) et l'auteur juge cela mille fois plus grave que même un manque de solidité dans l'exposé.


----------

